# Are you a vegetarian?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not, I used to be, now I eat fish---- salmon. What are the most popular vegetarian restaurants in the US??? All I see is McDonald's and other fast food restaurants, what the hell.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been vegetarian for 5 or 6 years, now I also eat fish because I was getting sick.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I've been a vegetarian for a year now.

I live in Canada, however as far as fast foods go,
I know Subway offers a veggie delight sub that is delicious.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

I love Subway's veggie delite, and Taco Bell has some good meatless items, and you can order a lot of things with beans instead of meat...sometimes I go to Wendy's and get a baked potato with brocolli... I don't know any real vegetarian restuarants though.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

kanarazu said:


> I love Subway's veggie delite, and Taco Bell has some good meatless items, and you can order a lot of things with beans instead of meat...sometimes I go to Wendy's and get a baked potato with brocolli... I don't know any real vegetarian restuarants though.


I love the baked potato with the sour cream and chives..delicious. 
Refried beans are amazing.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Chipotle has a vegetarian burrito. So does Qdoba, which is similar, but I like Chipotle better for some reason. Both are similar to subway, but with burritos.

There are a lot of vegetarian asian places... or places with vegetarian options.

There's also pizza.


----------



## RemusLupin (Jul 17, 2009)

Weirdly enough, Burger King offers a veggie burger.


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

I was a vegetarian last Fall for only a mere 2 months. I broke down one day because I was stressed and very hungry. I continued to eat meat since then but I'd like to give vegetarianism a go again. Has anyone here read the book, "Skinny *****"? It really makes you think...

It talks a lot about our disgusting meat industry and goes into detail about how cruel the animals are being treated and what we are actually eating when we eat meat from our industrialized farms. It's pretty sad stuff, and after reading that book my fiance became a vegetarian.


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess it didn't let me post my word. It's "B*tch" if anyone is interested in reading that book :banana:evil:banana


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

I was a Vegetarian for many years (think 10 or so, vegan for a year or so of that, but I wasn't very good at doing that properly, lol) then I started eating chicken and seafood again. Basically I nearly always choose the veg option without thinking about it, seafood I enjoy so I doubt i will drop it again, but I can definitely see forgoing chicken again. 

I live in Toronto, Canada, so I basically can get veg food any where, but then, it is also easier to do when you have done it for some time. It seems difficult when you first go veg to know what you like, or what to ask for...pretty much any place will try to accommodate you if you just ask. This works best in some places if you say you have severe allergies, lol. They will be more likely to combine parts of different meals to allow you the veg meal you want.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been a vegetarian for two years. It doesn't seem like there are very many exclusively vegetarian restaurants out there, unfortunately. It can be hard when you're going out to dinner with people and they choose a restaurant that has virtually nothing for people who don't eat meat. But I've found that mexican restaurants work fairly well for vegetarians. And there are quite a few places that offer things like good-quality salad bars, veggie burgers, and meat-free soups. It just takes time to find them, I guess.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I would go insane if i was vegetarian i like my meats. Plus who would i have to make fun of if i was a vegetarian. i kid i kid


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope, I like to eat the flesh of cooked animals. Delicious!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

While I enjoy many vegetarian dishes, I still like to eat meat. I dont eat a lot of red meat, hardly at all, but I plenty of chicken and fish.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

TigerLilyie said:


> I was a vegetarian last Fall for only a mere 2 months. I broke down one day because I was stressed and very hungry. I continued to eat meat since then but I'd like to give vegetarianism a go again. Has anyone here read the book, "Skinny *****"? It really makes you think...
> 
> It talks a lot about our disgusting meat industry and goes into detail about how cruel the animals are being treated and what we are actually eating when we eat meat from our industrialized farms. It's pretty sad stuff, and after reading that book my fiance became a vegetarian.


Skinny ***** was the reason i went veg too.. its a really good book


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

How long have you had vegetarianism? Does it hurt? Is it contagious?


Seriously though, I've never heard of a vegetarian restaurant in America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I do eat more white meat and fish than any other meat though.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

no


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> How long have you had vegetarianism? Does it hurt? Is it contagious?


Haha! that made my day 

I have been a vegetarian for about 2 years now, I am tryling to eliminate as much dairy as possible and move closer to veganism -- but I know it'll never happen. I loooooove cheese! I'm drinking soy milk instead of normal milk at least  Greek restraunts have pretty good vegetarian food -- fallafel, hummus, really good salads, etc. Mmmmmm I am getting hungry now.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently stopped. 

I was a vego/vegan for the past 4yrs but recently stopped because of health issues caused by my diet. namely a b12 deficiency which caused a tingling pain in my fingers which made playing guitar without pain impossible. 

Now im eating as much red meat as I can and taking 2mg of B12 a day (dissolved below my tongue).

Moral is. If you're on a vegetarian or a vegan, get a blood test if you can every now and then to make sure your vitamin levels are all good. : D


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

RemusLupin said:


> Weirdly enough, Burger King offers a veggie burger.


Probably with twice the MSG and sugar.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Phibes said:


> Moral is. If you're on a vegetarian or a vegan, get a blood test if you can every now and then to make sure your vitamin levels are all good. : D


Good advice, but nonvegetarians can have deficiencies too, just depends on the quality and variety of your diet. So everyone (ideally) should check!


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Weird -- I feel like I'm the only one here who was "born" a vegetarian so-to-speak. Everyone seems to do it for health reasons or whatever. I simply found the idea of eating dead animals completely gross and repulsive since as early as I can remember. I always had to be forced to eat it and sometimes it would make me want to throw up. I never advocate vegetarianism -- I realize eating meat is something natural that human beings were born to do in order to obtain amino acids -- but I can't help myself. To this day, I still eat it but I have to force myself. It's not that I don't like the taste -- it's just that the repulsiveness of it far surpasses any pleasure I could possibly take from eating it. The pleasure is just not worth it (to me) -- especially since there is so much other food out there that tastes good without the repulsiveness. I am mostly talking about chicken and red meat. I'm ok with fish but it doesn't have much taste. Anyway, I'm not trying to spread my behaviors and feelings to anyone, I'm just stating how I've felt most of my life and I feel somewhat like a weirdo now because I haven't seen anyone else who feels the same way.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've been a vegetarian for about 6 years now. for a couple years i was a vegan. i was really good at it, and i was definitely the healthiest i have been in my life, but i got lazy after a while and didn't feel like always having to make something for myself that was dairy and meat-free when i was with family, and stopped.
thats kind of too bad. back then i would consciously make sure during the day that i was eating enough veggies, getting enough protein, always chosing whole grains, etc. if i ate chips i would be sick with myself for eating something totally unhealthy.

now i barely think about that. i still try to chose foods high in protein but i don't eat enough veggies for sure. i don't even eat enough food, period. :/



Phibes said:


> I recently stopped.
> 
> I was a vego/vegan for the past 4yrs but recently stopped because of health issues caused by my diet. namely a b12 deficiency which caused a tingling pain in my fingers which made playing guitar without pain impossible.
> 
> ...


yup. when i was a vegan i was very healthy, and i was so proud when i got my blood tests done and they were totally fine. ha, in your face meat-eaters of my family who said i would waste away.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I stopped eating meat two months ago. I haven't found any veg restaurants either, but they have veggie burgers at many restaurant chains.


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicken is the best


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

alohomora said:


> Weird -- I feel like I'm the only one here who was "born" a vegetarian so-to-speak. Everyone seems to do it for health reasons or whatever. I simply found the idea of eating dead animals completely gross and repulsive since as early as I can remember. I always had to be forced to eat it and sometimes it would make me want to throw up. I never advocate vegetarianism -- I realize eating meat is something natural that human beings were born to do in order to obtain amino acids -- but I can't help myself. To this day, I still eat it but I have to force myself. It's not that I don't like the taste -- it's just that the repulsiveness of it far surpasses any pleasure I could possibly take from eating it. The pleasure is just not worth it (to me) -- especially since there is so much other food out there that tastes good without the repulsiveness. I am mostly talking about chicken and red meat. I'm ok with fish but it doesn't have much taste. Anyway, I'm not trying to spread my behaviors and feelings to anyone, I'm just stating how I've felt most of my life and I feel somewhat like a weirdo now because I haven't seen anyone else who feels the same way.


I'm like that. I've always been weirded out by veins in meat... and... then I gradually just stopped eating it once I could choose. Same with milk... always grossed me out. Same with EGGS.. they gross me out.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Human's are omnivores, not herbivores. This means we eat plants as well as _meat_.

We have canines. We have large brains. How did we get large brains with higher capacity and function? More than likely from the protein given in meat.

Fact is, humans were supposed to eat meat, and killing a plant in my opinion is in essence the same as killing another living creature such as an animal? Nay?

Plants are living, animals are living, it's all natural, and so I rest my case.

I respect all those who have the courage to make their own choices and to hold steadfast to their own principles, but in accordance they must respect mine likewise.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been a vegetarian for ten years I think. The hardest thing for me is eating at non-vegetarian restaurants. I've turned down a _lot_ of invites because I don't trust people when they say the food isn't made with meat or meat broth.

My favourite fast food place is Teriyaki Experience, because they cook the veg dishes on a separate grill and they give you an enormous pile of food for a decent price. I think they have Teriyaki Experience all over the place.

I know the OP wasn't asking about Toronto, but I think everyone in the GTA should eat at One Love Vegetarian, which is on Bathurst just north of Bloor. The food is crazy good and the owners are really nice. Last time I went, I had a chickpea and potato roti and I almost died of happiness.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been a vegan for about two years now. I've basically resigned myself to the fact that there isn't much to eat at restaurants unless they're specifically vegetarian/vegan (I live out in the middle of nowhere, so no luck). Check out the Cheesecake Factory if you have one where you live. They have several veg options and a lot of dishes that can be easily modified.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Human's are omnivores, not herbivores. This means we eat plants as well as _meat_.
> 
> We have canines. We have large brains. How did we get large brains with higher capacity and function? More than likely from the protein given in meat.
> 
> ...


"Killing" plants and animals is not the same. Plants lack a central nervous system and therefore lack the ability to feel pain (and think, reason, experience emotion, etc). I'm not even going to address the other claims you made; I'm afraid my brain might well explode


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Just to piggy-back on what some have said already, if you are vegan, b12 is not available to in food unless it's added, as in fortified cereal. Meat is too hard for me to digest and it's gross. I'm going to see the Disgustumentary FOOD INC this week. Ought to be good.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Catlover4100 said:


> "Killing" plants and animals is not the same. Plants lack a central nervous system and therefore lack the ability to feel pain (and think, reason, experience emotion, etc). I'm not even going to address the other claims you made; I'm afraid my brain might well explode


Please do. Be my guest, make my day.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I will relinquish the validity of that point I made if you're prepared to dispute the others.


----------



## incognito224 (Feb 23, 2009)

I find meat unappetizing for the most part too... like a couple other people have said. I did like the taste of some of it, but the gross, random things one finds in meat... like veins, arteries, gristle, cartilage... not to mention the fact that you're eating something's muscles... makes me shudder just to think about it. It's been like that my whole life too. Problem is, try as I might to make myself like more things, I'm picky when it comes to vegetables too. I pretty much live off potatoes, pasta, cereal and legumes... and fruit when I have it. Probably not the healthiest diet. : \


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Meat! Meeeeaaat! I neeed meat!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

nope, my sister tried to be one and failed, I couldn't survive without meat, I really don't see how someone can pull it off.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Creatinine improves intelligence in vegetarians?
According to the world's most trusted authority, wikipedia, yes it does.

"A placebo-controlled experiment found that vegetarians who took 5 grams of creatine per day for six weeks showed a significant improvement on two separate tests of fluid intelligence, Raven's Progressive Matrices and the backward digit span test from the WAIS. The treatment group was able to repeat back longer sequences of numbers from memory and had higher overall IQ scores than the control group. The researchers concluded that "supplementation with creatine significantly increased intelligence compared with placebo."[15] A subsequent study found that creatine supplements improved cognitive ability in the elderly.[16] A study on young adults (0.03 g/kg/day for six weeks) failed however to find any improvements possibly due to young adults' having the highest functioning brains.[17]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

Been a vegetarian for a little over two years now. Been going back and forth between veggie and vegan. 

There are plenty of veggie restaurants here, but I haven't been to any of them.


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Jaiyyson said:


> Human's are omnivores, not herbivores. This means we eat plants as well as _meat_.
> 
> We have canines. We have large brains. How did we get large brains with higher capacity and function? More than likely from the protein given in meat.
> 
> ...


Using human evolution as justification for eating meat is kind of a weak argument. Yes, diet had an impact on our growth as humans, but it isn't solely responsible for getting us to where we are today. Aslo, just think of the word EVOLVE -- we are able to learn and adapt to new knowledge and ideas. Remember when man thought slavery was ok? I can only hope that 100 years from now man will look back in horror at the injustice caused to animals. Just because we are intelligent humans doesn't always mean we are right in our decisions. As far as the plant arguement... someone already took care of that 

Sorry if this is sounding like a debate! I do respect your choice to eat meat! I just hope you did all your research before making your decision.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Idk why people feel the need to defend their meat-eating when no one even confronted them about it. The OP asked about vegetarian restaurants.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ellektra said:


> Using human evolution as justification for eating meat is kind of a weak argument. Yes, diet had an impact on our growth as humans, but it isn't solely responsible for getting us to where we are today. Aslo, just think of the word EVOLVE -- we are able to learn and adapt to new knowledge and ideas. Remember when man thought slavery was ok? I can only hope that 100 years from now man will look back in horror at the injustice caused to animals. Just because we are intelligent humans doesn't always mean we are right in our decisions. As far as the plant arguement... someone already took care of that
> 
> Sorry if this is sounding like a debate! I do respect your choice to eat meat! I just hope you did all your research before making your decision.


Comparing slavery to carnivorism is a bit farcical as well  I do admit the plant argument was hell stupid, lol :lol But sometimes we settle for less, as do vegans in some cases!!

My decision is well justified. Basically, my stepmom already cooks a seperate meal for my father and so i don't wish to bother her further by one day spontaneously deciding 'hey, I am going to be a vegan!!' and now you must cook me special food. She would sooner tell me to move out or cook it myself..!

Aside from this I'm already pretty skinny as it is and I noticed how that whenever I'm eating vegetarian meals on some occasions (such as vege soup and what not) I would often feel hungry soon afterwards. I guess this issue could be fixed with a simple protein shake, however I've noticed these whey mixtures tend to be worth their weight in gold. I could not give up tuna, I could not give up chicken nor cheese or milk/ any other animal products.

Something else I've found rather amusing is when I see 'vegetarians' strutting the catwalk while brandishing their brand new fur-coats for the season. Keen advocates they must be..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm reluctant to tell people I don't eat meat because they always have to ask why. I just don't like meat, isn't that good enough?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am starting to reduce my intake of meat a little, mainly because quite a few of my friends are vegetarians and so when I have been at their place etc they offer veg food and some of them are bloody good. On top of that I don't think I eat enough greens or fruit in general and I feel kinda crappy after downing a big steak or porkchop.

Going to knock it down to meat only for supper and keep lunch to salad sandwiches and fruit I think, and start getting fit in general as well. Probably help with anxiety anyway.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I eat meat. I do like a good juicy cheeseburger every once and a while. Having said that, I don't really eat meat a lot. I could never be a vegetarian because I think that would make me very unhealthy. I don't like enough vegetables to sustain and vegetarian diet. (ewww asparagus and zucchini).


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

RemusLupin said:


> Weirdly enough, Burger King offers a veggie burger.


When Burger King first started offering their veggie burger, the receipts would say "Veggie Burger w/ Meat." :|

Most restaurants offer at least a few vegetarian options, and there are plenty of restaurants that are completely vegetarian (and vegan). I've been a vegetarian for 8 years and I feel like there are way more options now than when I first switched. I was just in Alabama and found several chain restaurants that had tofu dishes (which were really delicious).


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I don't know of any vegetarian restaurants in the US as I'm in the UK. I don't even know of any here, but practically every restaurant/food place has a few vegetarian dishes here. I was really surprised that there wasn't much selection when I went on holiday to Florida. I thought there were quiet a few vegetarians in the US? The Macdonalds I went to there had no veggie options apart from a salad which came with a cesar (sp?) salad dressing which had anchovies in! Not veggie. Yet in this country, Maccy D's has veggie option. 

Anyway. I've been a vegetarian for about 12 years now, since I was 10, nearly 11. Well, at first I still ate fish and gelatine so I wasn't really one. Then at 16 I stopped eating fish and gelatine (thought sometimes I find I've eaten something with gelatine in grr) and I became a vegan for 6 months but then I got depressed and stuffed my face with chocolate lol. I keep meaning to be vegan again but it's soo much more limiting than being a vegetarian. 

I now just really really cannot imagine eating meat. When I think about it, I hate the thought of milk and especially eggs. But oh, how I love cake and ice cream. Oh man I really want ice cream now but I can't eat it now that I've thought about what's in it. Ewww.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm reluctant to tell people I don't eat meat because they always have to ask why. I just don't like meat, isn't that good enough?


Yeah, I feel the same way. I don't give them crap about eating meat, why do they have to make a big deal out of my diet?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

yellowpaper said:


> Idk why people feel the need to defend their meat-eating when no one even confronted them about it. The OP asked about vegetarian restaurants.


Meat eaters are notoriously defensive about their diet. Maybe they feel a tinge of guilt.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

jellybelly said:


> Oh man I really want ice cream now but I can't eat it now that I've thought about what's in it. Ewww.


Soy ice cream?

I'm not a vegetarian but the only animal product I eat is fish. I don't feel guilty because they're wild-caught although there is the concern about what they use as bait and the possibility of overfishing.

There is a very good vegan restaurant in NYC that my parents have been to, Candle 79. I don't know of any others.


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

Rufus said:


> Soy ice cream?
> 
> I'm not a vegetarian but the only animal product I eat is fish. I don't feel guilty because they're wild-caught although there is the concern about what they use as bait and the possibility of overfishing.
> 
> There is a very good vegan restaurant in NYC that my parents have been to, Candle 79. I don't know of any others.


Soy ice cream's just as good...to me. Yum.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

dollparts said:


> I've been a vegetarian for a year now.
> 
> I live in Canada, however as far as fast foods go,
> I know Subway offers a veggie delight sub that is delicious.


I love Subway! & Harvey's has a pretty good veggie burger.

I've been vegetarian for 2 years since I Googled the word "abattoir" didn't know what it meant, took me to the Wikipedia page for slaughterhouse and that was that. It bugs the hell out of me when meat eaters (especially guys) attack you for being vegetarian - I've had people get defensive when I say the words "I don't eat meat". SO annoying.


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Why yes, I am. I've been a vegetarian for almost 2 months now and I am loving it!


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been veg for about 3 months, but made the transition slowly over 2 years. I gave up beef 2 years ago and then weeded out the rest of the meat over the 2 year period.


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I love Subway! & Harvey's has a pretty good veggie burger.
> 
> I've been vegetarian for 2 years since I Googled the word "abattoir" didn't know what it meant, took me to the Wikipedia page for slaughterhouse and that was that. It bugs the hell out of me when meat eaters (especially guys) attack you for being vegetarian - I've had people get defensive when I say the words "I don't eat meat". SO annoying.


I have had many people get defensive. I completely feel ya. It is like my choice somehow threatens them. But then again people respond the same towards politics, religion, etc.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

i've always hated fish so it wouldn't matter if i was a vegetarian or not, i wouldn't eat it. I think it's a lot harder for vegans, there are things in alot of food that people don't know about and vegans have to educate themselves on all of them if they want to be dedicated. FYI not all cheeses are vegetarian, some are made with cells from baby calf stomachs and these are not specified. Also gummy candy has animal bone marrow and some pastries have lard for the filling. Why! On a side note: does anyone else have weird dreams about meat? I never crave it but I get these dreams where someone tricks me into eating meat and I throw up in the dream and wake up feeling a bit guilty/nauseous.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

turingmachine said:


> I have had many people get defensive. I completely feel ya. It is like my choice somehow threatens them. But then again people respond the same towards politics, religion, etc.


They should think of it this way: more meat for their fat asses. I really hate it when people "forget" that I'm vegetarian right after I tell them or say, "well you can still eat chicken and fish" and I'm just like,"Uh NO".:x


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Estelle said:


> They should think of it this way: more meat for their fat asses. I really hate it when people "forget" that I'm vegetarian right after I tell them or say, "well you can still eat chicken and fish" and I'm just like,"Uh NO".:x


Yeah, I've had people ask me if I eat fish before haha. It's weird, people seem to think that since fish are small they go through less pain. I don't understand the logic in that.



Estelle said:


> On a side note: does anyone else have weird dreams about meat? I never crave it but I get these dreams where someone tricks me into eating meat and I throw up in the dream and wake up feeling a bit guilty/nauseous.


I had a dream that a demon died in the middle of the city and no one could move it so everyone had to take some meat home and slowly eat the whole thing. I ate some, it was gross. But that was because of an anime I was watching haha.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been a vegetarian all my life, both my parents are so that's just what I grew up with so there wasn't any ethical decision or anything like that, I find eating meat a repulsive concept although I do eat fish. People seem to have quite a problem with all this for some reason, I can't see why, I mean if the fish were getting pissed off by me dietary habits I might understand, it can't be that fun getting eaten, but non-vegetarians getting angry about it. What's with that?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a vegan.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been a vegetarian since '96 and for the last few years vegan.



Braxietel said:


> I've been a vegetarian all my life, both my parents are so that's just what I grew up with so there wasn't any ethical decision or anything like that, I find eating meat a repulsive concept although I do eat fish. People seem to have quite a problem with all this for some reason, I can't see why, I mean if the fish were getting pissed off by me dietary habits I might understand, it can't be that fun getting eaten, but non-vegetarians getting angry about it. What's with that?


Unless the fish you are eating come from a fish tree you are not a vegetarian. Vegetarians do not eat fish, fish are animals.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Some of you may attribute the increase of vegetarianism, if that's the case, to evolving ethical standards, but it could be something else, such as anthropomorphism and a lack of experience with animal death or slaughter. The lack of experience with animal slaughter or hunting or whatever would decrease desensitization towards it, and the anthropomorphism of animals (possibly influenced by cartoons with talking animals; after all, what we experience as kids we carry into adulthood) could have increased sensitization to animal pain and death.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

no,I eat raw meat yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i have been a vegetarian in the past. i stopped, because i was very underweight (but NOT anorexic.) but after lots of hard work, i think i'm healthy enough to put my personal beliefs first again.


----------



## Darkjackwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

ellektra said:


> Using human evolution as justification for eating meat is kind of a weak argument. Yes, diet had an impact on our growth as humans, but it isn't solely responsible for getting us to where we are today. Aslo, just think of the word EVOLVE -- we are able to learn and adapt to new knowledge and ideas. Remember when man thought slavery was ok? I can only hope that 100 years from now man will look back in horror at the injustice caused to animals. Just because we are intelligent humans doesn't always mean we are right in our decisions. As far as the plant arguement... someone already took care of that
> 
> Sorry if this is sounding like a debate! I do respect your choice to eat meat! I just hope you did all your research before making your decision.


I actually agree with both of you, we would have never evolved into humans if it wasn't for eating meat. Evolutions is change though, so maybe we can change to not eat meat. I believe it's possible.

The thing for me is, food is the only thing that makes me happy anymore, and if I cut meat out of my diet, I lose the one thing that gives me that sense of well being.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I ate vegan for a few months, then stopped. Cooking's a lot harder when you can't just spice up a chicken. I don't know how much it helped me, haven't decided whether to start with it again.

And yes, I did it for health reasons ONLY. I see nothing wrong with eating animals or animal products, apart from the fact that there's a lot of research today saying it's not as healthy.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> "Killing" plants and animals is not the same. Plants lack a central nervous system and therefore lack the ability to feel pain (and think, reason, experience emotion, etc).


I've seen research that says plants do feel pain.

Though that's honestly not the point of this thread.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sloppy Joe said:


> I've seen research that says plants do feel pain.
> 
> Though that's honestly not the point of this thread.


React to stimuli, sure. But actually feel pain like some animals feel pain? It's simply not possible, physically. Is there a link to the research though? I'd be interested in reading about it.

Either way, it won't bother me...I'm a level 5 vegan, I won't eat anything that casts a shadow ;D


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

in 10th grade i wrote an essay about animal cruelty, which involved doing lots of research on animal treatment in the meat industry. people who see no problem with eating mass-produced meat should look into that, honestly, and i'm not just talking about PETA videos because frankly i think PETA people are all insane. most of my research came from scientific articles i found in the alabama virtual library, which is an online database of mostly-originally-print materials. once you've read some of those articles, it's hard to understand how people are okay with giving money to our meat industry.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

been vegetarian since '95
plants taste good, animals don't
to me it seems so natural and obvious I can't answer people who ask me why I am


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I describe myself as vegetarian with vegan leanings. I am fully veg, no fish. I tried to be completely vegan but I actually became depressed and lost interest in food. I do buy soy milk rather than dairy and if I buy dairy products I try to buy from discount outlets so the manufacturers aren't making primary income from my purchase. Seldom buy eggs but if I do, always free range. If I buy leather goods I try to buy them secondhand.

My vegetarianism is for animal rights reasons, not for health, but the longer I go without meat the more the concept of eating it seems impure and physically revolting to me. I no longer see animals as food.

My cats are omni/carni, though, and I don't intend to change their diet. I know of people with vegan pets but as a veterinary student I have to say I don't think it's nutritionally sound for them. I buy ethically where I can. Iams, for example, still have horrid animal testing practices so I won't buy from them.


----------



## skissy (Aug 20, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> Idk why people feel the need to defend their meat-eating when no one even confronted them about it. The OP asked about vegetarian restaurants.


Hehe agreed.

I'm new to the vegetarian world so I'm still learning... but I find Taco Bell is great; subsitute pretty much any item with beans. Besides Mexican, Indian food restaurants offer many vegetarian choices... 
The typical "sports bar" type chains usually have a veggie burger or some type of bean burger on the menu as well. Or salad.


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

To find vegetarian/vegan restaurants in your area go to http://www.happycow.net/. I can't believe how many veg*n restaurants there are here where I live.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for about 3 years. My son went to school packing his veggie lunch every day, but later told me he ate meat from the other kids! We made food using TVP, tofu, and there were veggie products in the stores, like veggie burgers. I went to Burger King before they had BK veggie burgers and ordered a whopper with cheese without meat. There are tons of good recipe books out there. In big cities you can find plenty of veggie foods on the menus. I used to live by the Moosewood restaurant and other veggie restaurants. I went over all food labels scoping out true veggie products. It's time consuming.

I think whole grains, fruits and veggies take much better than meats. If you take the salt and sauces off meats, they're gross tasting!


----------



## 8000 RPM (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been a vegetarian since I was 9, now I'm 27, so almost two decades now. Once you've been a vegetarian for a couple of years, it's much easier to stay one, by now I've forgotten what meat even tastes like. I've found that Italian/Greek/Mediterranean restaurants usually have the best and tastiest options for us.

As long as you supplement with a good multivitamin, you should be fine. Protein shakes and B-Complex vitamins don't hurt either. My blood-work has been perfect every year, with my cholesterol being off the charts (on the low side). So either I'm just lucky, or my diet has provided me with some major benefits.

The worst part about being a vegetarian has been people constantly asking me "So _Why_ are you a vegetarian?" I don't actually mention to anyone that I am, but coworkers will sometimes notice that I never order meat dishes for lunch and dinner and ask me. I got sick of explaining it to people multiple times, so now I usually respond with..."So why are you a carnivore?" It usually shuts them up pretty fast.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL gotta have my fried chicken!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

8000 RPM said:


> The worst part about being a vegetarian has been people constantly asking me "So _Why_ are you a vegetarian?" I don't actually mention to anyone that I am, but coworkers will sometimes notice that I never order meat dishes for lunch and dinner and ask me. I got sick of explaining it to people multiple times, so now I usually respond with..."So why are you a carnivore?" It usually shuts them up pretty fast.


I don't eat lollies either, but you don't see people asking why I don't eat them. I dunno why not eating meat is such a big deal to people. :stu


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No. I think animal protein is an important part of the human diet, and I don't see anything morally wrong with eating animals, as long as they aren't abused or tortured, which I know unfortunately does happen within the industry. I certainly have no qualms with anyone who chooses to abstain from meat, I can understand the moral reasoning behind it.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I was raised as a vegetarian, so I tend to find the sight and smell of meat fairly disgusting. I usually cross over to the other side of the street rather than pass a butcher's shop and stay well clear of meet aisle at the supermarket. I once got a piece of it on a pizza I ordered by accident and nearly threw up when I bit into it...

Morally... I don't know. Something about the idea of raising something from birth just kill it seems unethical to me. I can imagine hunting things in the wild and being perfectly okay with it if that was how I had to survive, but modern intensive farming seems terrible. I once saw a video of what went on inside a slaughterhouse and had nightmares for weeks.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not a vegetarian. I'm more PESCETARIAN than anything. I eat a lot of fruits, a lot of leafy greens, and I love fish (only eat it up 3 times a week). I stay far away from red meat specifically because I have a weak stomach after abusing ibuprofen (woo-hoo). That leaves poultry. I rarely eat that and when I do, it's because of a special occasion with my family at which I would feel impolite not eating it. At barbecues, though, I can do a pretty good job of avoiding it without seeming rude. 

Really my diet has nothing to do with what I think is right or wrong about eating meat. I think that if you want to eat meat, you can. Animal abuse and extinction due to humanity bothers me - not the act of eating meat.

I don't know of any vegetarian restaurants but I know a lot of pizza places have vegetarian options now, around where I live anyway. Also, in Eugene, Oregan has a lot of vegan places. It's very vegan-friendly.


----------



## timawa (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, I am a vegetarian. I eat fruits and vegetables because these foods are rich in vitamins and minerals. Thus, most of these foods are antioxidants, helps fight diseases. Not only that, vegetables are also alkaline based. Alkaline helps neutralize the acidity level of our body.


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

Kind of, 2 years I was totally Vegetarian - without meat at all, but from 3 months ago I start to eat Tuna, beacuse my B12 very low and I almost don't get any vitamins.
also, in the 2 years of that I bacome more and more sick...


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

8000 RPM said:


> The worst part about being a vegetarian has been people constantly asking me "So _Why_ are you a vegetarian?"


This.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Use to be,but I was turning into a giant P****,so I had to stop.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

yes, it's served me very well over the course of my life. Considering the artificial processes used in factory farming: the hormones, the chemicals, the corn fed diets. I'm so glad I stopped early.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

^This.

Although I'm veg for ethical reasons, man, the s*** they feed the animals is horrifying. In my uni course we had to do a project on chickens and we had to read their bags of feed. Apart from the chemicals and mineral supplements, it contained "animal protein meal". The animal in question was not specified. Chickens are not supposed to eat other animals apart from insects. It's sick. All so they can grow unnaturally large chests for our consumption. Bleargh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

outcast69 said:


> Use to be,but I was turning into a giant P****,so I had to stop.


:lol x 50 = me.


----------

